
SpaceX Cut Out of Air Force Contracts for New Rockets - neo4sure
https://www.engineering.com/AdvancedManufacturing/ArticleID/17709/SpaceX-Cut-Out-of-Air-Force-Contracts-for-New-Rockets.aspx
======
oldgrumpygeek
Title is a little misleading. SpaceX wasn't left out of the agreement. The Air
Force is providing funding to Blue Origin, Northrop Grumman and ULA to develop
the next generation of rockets and motors for each of these companies. SpaceX
is already years ahead in the development phase. The Air Force is just trying
to get everyone else up to speed.

------
matt_the_bass
> The company that isn’t picked will have its funding terminated and have to
> return the money it spent to the government.

Wow! I’ve never heard of such terms before with a govt contract.

